# Huh



## budders (May 19, 2013)

So i guess I'm doing it wrong since I've never put a vent like that.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

You're probably one of those cheap guys that do it with 1 reducing coupling, instead of a half dozen


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

I'm sure I read somewhere that minimum code is three fittings. I go eight just to be safe.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

mrjasontgreek said:


> I'm sure I read somewhere that minimum code is three fittings. I go eight just to be safe.


 lol i think ur thinking 3 slip joints under s sink


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Oh! Ok, that's fine I usually use 7 or 8 there too just to be sure. Gotta use as many fittings as possible so I can get away with under billing labour on water heaters!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Is that a spitoon for chewin' tobacco?


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> Is that a spitoon for chewin' tobacco?


My money's on a bowl full of oil from bleeding the burner after you dump your jug of diesel in the tank


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

mrjasontgreek said:


> My money's on a bowl full of oil from bleeding the burner after you dump your jug of diesel in the tank


 was left from the other guy


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

budders said:


> was left from the other guy


Really??

A "professional" went in there, bled the burner and left a bowl full of oil on their boiler...

That's not at all questionable... I guess it goes well with everything else in the picture.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

mrjasontgreek said:


> Really?? A "professional" went in there, bled the burner and left a bowl full of oil on their boiler... That's not at all questionable... I guess it goes well with everything else in the picture.


 o you should see the hackery in this "finished basement. H/o has had a brand new dishwasher for 5 years never worked because asa hat didn't knock out the piece on the garbage disposal am then there is the sump pump that he used what looks like vacume hose thats cocked into the end of a pvc a pipe that goes out side the list goes on and on over here


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Update also on the same boiler. I notice a bucket under the t&p ask how long its been dripping. Guy says the repair guy changed the expansion tank and 911s combo and t &p. and when it still dripped he told the H/O some times they just drip and you have a dripper so every now and then just empty the bucket. I shook my head and said so mind if i have a crack at it? I drain out to below 10 psi open it up 911s stops it at 16 psi ok good there but just in case i shut the ball valve off before the 911s and the pressure starts to clime. I then isolate the tankless coil and the pressure holds well what do you know. 874.13 later hey no more bucket checking and no more toxic boiler water getting into the potable system. Man if i every meet this guy im gonna punch hom right in the mouth.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

budders said:


> ... and when it still dripped he told the H/O some times they just drip and you have a dripper so every now and then just empty the bucket...


:lol:


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

"It's a clinker! It's a clinker!" Reminds me of that movie . A Christmas story. Haha


----------



## jasonthompson (Sep 10, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> Is that a spitoon for chewin' tobacco?


That's awesome! That's what it looks like to me.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

jasonthompson said:


> That's awesome! That's what it looks like to me.


I'm sorry, WHO are you?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

budders said:


> I then isolate the tankless coil and the pressure holds well what do you know. 874.13 later hey no more bucket checking and no more toxic boiler water getting into the potable system. Man if I ever meet this guy I'm gonna punch him right in the mouth.


Ummm wasn't the water flow going from the potable water into the boiler water? :yes:

Usually what I see when the pressure relief on the boiler opens...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

mrjasontgreek said:


> I'm sorry, WHO are you?












He's been shown the door. Spammers are deleted.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Ummm wasn't the water flow going from the potable water into the boiler water? :yes:
> 
> Usually what I see when the pressure relief on the boiler opens...


Unless you get that million to one shot that your well line should break or a fire truck parks out front and hooks into a hydrant at the exact moment that any backflow prevention devices you have should fail... Then look out! You've got stanky old black boiler water in your domestic cold water lines!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

mrjasontgreek said:


> Unless you get that million to one shot that your well line should break or a fire truck parks out front and hooks into a hydrant at the exact moment that any backflow prevention devices you have should fail... Then look out! You've got stanky old black boiler water in your domestic cold water lines!


Agreed... That is why we install "What If Valves." :thumbup:

In this case the boiler heating loop was over pressured by the hot water coil leaking...


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

mrjasontgreek said:


> Unless you get that million to one shot that your well line should break or a fire truck parks out front and hooks into a hydrant at the exact moment that any backflow prevention devices you have should fail... Then look out! You've got stanky old black boiler water in your domestic cold water lines!


Or municipal water supply below 30 psi, rural pumps during a power outage, relief valves piped to floor drains diy style


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Or too much air in your bladder tank so you get a quick drop in pressure just before the pump cuts in, then every time your pump cycles a shot of boiler water enters the system. 

Had a water heater with a bottom inlet that every time the pump kicked in a shot of hot water would enter the cold water line and travel to whatever cold water outlet you were running. Took quite a while to find that one. It didn't help that it was a summer cottage and the well line was laying in the sun. That fooled us for a while


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Ummm wasn't the water flow going from the potable water into the boiler water? :yes: Usually what I see when the pressure relief on the boiler opens...


. Yes until a pressure drop in the house being able to pull from the boiler


----------

